# Solo Pokemon Challenge



## Tsunami (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm not exactly sure where to put this, but it was either this or the main games, and this one seems the most likely so:

Has anyone else here used just one Pokemon, usually a starter, and trained it up so that it was able to solo the E4 with absolutely no difficulties? I ask mostly because almost everyone seems to insist that you need more than one Pokemon to do so, but I've done it with Pokemon who are no higher than sixty(going in). 

It's hard, of course, but anyone with basic knowledge of the strengths and weaknesses of the moves, along with what covers what and a decent knowledge of types and their strengths and weaknesses can do it. So. Has anyone else managed it? And if it was on the second gen games, were you also able to beat Red without changing the moveset?

...And what HM slaves did you use? Since you can't go through with only one Pokemon, sadly. At some point you're going to need an HM slave, something important to notice.


----------



## Momoharu (Jan 17, 2010)

I did that with Sapphire back when I didn't like training balanced teams.  Level 70 Blaziken and some healing items trashed the Elite Four.

For HM Slaves I used Ralts and Tropius (BEST HM SLAVE EVAR)


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 17, 2010)

Eh, I pretty much only train one Pokemon at a time, usually the starter. When people wonder how I have so many level one hundreds, well, this is why. I specialize in Pokemon that are capable of beating teams. Alone, with no items. I'd love to try out my Toterra against someone at some point, actually. Well, once I get one. I kind of just started. I'm at the windworks, and it's level twenty.


----------



## Barubu (Jan 18, 2010)

I did that in my Yellow Special Pikachu Version w/ mah Butterfree.


----------



## Mustardear (Jan 19, 2010)

I want to do this on Pearl but that's the game most of my Pokemon are on so it would take years to trade them over. The things I like about this type of challenge is that it seems pretty quick, you get a high level Pokemon at the end and you can trade over all the good TMs to your other game (if you have two consoles).


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 19, 2010)

I might try such a run when I restart Ruby.

Most likely, I'll use a Swampert with Curse, Ice Beam, and some nice attack moves (ie Earthquake).


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 29, 2010)

*wiggles* so is this the thread to post status updates if we're doing one of these?  I hope so, since I am~!

FMC's SOLO POKEMON RUN!

Trainer Information:






Pokemon:






Location:






I'm currently training a bit before facing Misty and my Rival, and going to see Bill.  Ed has pretty much destroyed everything so far, and given me a ton of cash with Pay Day.

HM Slaves Captured: 
Paras [Cut/Flash]​


----------



## Lupine Volt (Feb 13, 2010)

I did one with a Swampert. It took about a week, actually.


----------



## ZimD (Feb 13, 2010)

i did it in blue version once with blastoise. i never ended up finishing it since my sister felt like getting back into pokemon and started a game over mine with my permission, but i got to like halfway thru victory road. it's pretty difficult at first but it's easy as shit once your pokemon is a high enough level, especially if it has good enough moves.


----------



## Darksong (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, I did start one with a Chimchar on Pearl, but now that I'm at the Elite Four and I can't outspeed Cynthia's Garchomp, I'll probably end up training my Riolu as well and making it a duo challenge. For HM slaves, I have a Bidoof, Starly, Quagsire, and Machoke.

I've also just started a Mightyena solo on Sapphire -- she's still a Poochyena but I'm planning to evolve her. So far, I'm just at Rustboro city, and for an HM slave, I have Zigzagoon, and probably a Taillow.


----------



## Mustardear (Feb 22, 2010)

I dare someone to try this on Pokemon Colosseum.


----------



## Adriane (Feb 22, 2010)

Mustardear said:


> I dare someone to try this on Pokemon Colosseum.


I've gotten pretty far with just Espeon before.

Also, I've seen this done with Mudkip for RSE and Pidgey for GSC, something I'm sorta interested in doing~


----------



## surskitty (Mar 1, 2010)

I did that in Ruby with my Pelipper.


----------

